# MY BEST PLAYLIST EVER! (what's yours?)



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

i know, i know, it's been done before, but i like to know what other people are listening to. So, what have you been pumping out at home/on you iPod/in your car?

Amazatron 2005

1) "Electronic Renaissance" - Belle & Sebastian
2) "No Time To Be 21" - The Adverts
3) "Laugh and Walk Away" - The Shirts
4) "Banquet" - Bloc Party
5) "Smart Patrol/Mr. DNA" - Devo
6) "The American Ruse" - MC5
7) "Teenage Kicks" - The Undertones
8) "Cheating on You" - Franz Ferdinand
9) "Noise Annoys" - The Buzzcocks
10) "(You Can't Blame It On) Anybody" - Phoenix
11) "Start It Up" - A Touch Of Class
12) "Congratulations" - Phoenix
13) "Track 01" - Unknown (this amazing reggae song from the 70's.. sung by two girls.. don't know title/band)
14) "Fast Cars" - The Buzzcocks
15) "Everything is Everything" - Phoenix

There it is. It's amazing. It's Amazatron 2005.

Yours?

Phil


----------



## andrew_david_blair (Sep 27, 2003)

my playlist:

Alright, Alright - Sahara Hotnights
Backyards - Broken Social Scene
Bam Thwok - Pixies
Banquet - Bloc Party
Cheating On You - Franz Ferdinand
Counting Blue Cars - Dishwalla
Dead End - Sam Roberts
Debaser - Pixies
Desperately Wanting	- Better Than Ezra
Do You Believe Her	- The Raveonettes
Instant Karma - John Lennon
Life On A Chain - Pete Yorn
LSF - Kasabian
Miss Misery - Elliott Smith
Mr Brightside - The Killers
My Happiness - Powderfinger
Possum Kingdom	- Toadies
Soft Bomb Salad	- I Mother Earth
Someday - The Strokes
Staying Fat	- Bloc Party
Televators - The Mars Volta
First Day Of Spring	- The Gandharvas
The Noose - A Perfect Circle
The Vanishing - The Stars
This Is A Broadcast	- The Dears
This Is How It Feels	- Inspiral Carpets
Wrong - I Mother Earth

and bonus track of "Tiny Cities Made of Ashes" by Modest Mouse

this is pretty much the soundtrack to my life at the moment...awesome tracks on yours too btw...bloc party is awesome...where did you hear about them?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

stuff i've been listening to (i don't make playlists):

replacements - 'let it bleed' (album)
calexico
pinback
television
tricky woo
steve malkmus
modern lovers
mission of burma
dirtbombs (i saw renee zellweger, jack and meg white at a dirtbombs show at the horseshoe a few weeks ago)
elvis costello and the attractions (just his first two albums - the rest suck)
three mile pilot


----------



## bl:oke (Sep 15, 2003)

yay, another phoenix fan!









i don't have my iPod yet, so no playlists ...but here are my most played tracks on iTunes as of late:

björk - mouths cradle
björk - the pleasure is all mine
björk - who is it
björk - triumph of a heart

phoenix - love for granted
phoenix - victim of the crime
phoenix - holdin' on together
phoenix - if i ever feel better
phoenix - heatwave

goldfrapp - black cherry
goldfrapp - hairy trees

the album leaf w/ jonsi (sigur ros) - over the pond


----------



## BravePilgrim (Jan 28, 2004)

My Top 25 for 2003

Through Osiris' Eyes - Pagan's Mind
Bleeding Eyes - Masterplan
The New Math - OSI
Twilight Of The Gods - Grave Digger
Dance Of Death - Iron Maiden
Windowpane - Opeth
Apathy For A Dying World - Eidolon
Hidden Places - DGM
Progenies Of The Great Apocalypse - Dimmu Borgir
The Great Deceiver - Evergrey
Tear Down The Walls - Arch Enemy
The Artefact - Lanfear
I, Voyager - Nevermore
Center Of The Universe - Kamelot
The Multiverse - Voivod
Pyre of Gods - Tarot
Elements - Stratovarius
The Prophet - Labyrinth
Devil By The Tail - Overkill
Blue Eyes - King Diamond
This Dying Soul - Dream Theater
Just A Little Sign - Helloween
Human Metal - Rage
Needled 24/7 - Children Of Bodom
Once And Future King - Gary Hughes


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

My Thursday iPod playlist:

Massive Attack - Risingson
Ladytron - Playgirl
U.N.K.L.E. - Rabbit In Your Headlights
Yoshinori Sunahara - Lovebeat
Bjork - Isobel
Mono - Life In Mono
Portishead - Only You
The Postal Service - The District Sleeps Alone Tonight
Blur - Gene By Gene
Pheonix - Heat Wave
Stereolab - Des Etoiles Electroniques
Interpol - NYC
Miss Kittin & The Hacker - 1982
Kevin Shields - Ikebana
Zero 7 - Sommersault


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

here goes:

fixxxer- metallica
albatross- corrosion of conformity
interstate love song- stone temple pilots
my favorite game- the cardigans
tuesday's gone- lynyrd skynyrd
bury me in smoke- down
try honesty- billy talent
the god that failed- metallica
a fistful of dollars theme- ennio morricone
run away- mikal frade
juke joint jezebel- KMFDM
turn the page- bob seger

love variety.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

trout, i was at that dirtbombs show. if only i knew there was another ehMac'er in the house.

i like to get messed up, stuff the iPod in the pocket, get on my bad early 90's tuned nishiki olympic 12, and crank this up:

"the future is in eggs" guided by voices
"the great blake street canoe race" guided by voices
"slopes of big ugly" guided by voices
"paper girl" guided by voices
"navigating flood regions" guided by voices
"an earful O' Wax" guided by voices
"white whale" guided by voices
"trampolline" guided by voices
"short on posters" guided by voices
"chief barrel belly" guided by voices
"dying to try this" guided by voices
"the qualifying remainder" guided by voices
"liar's tale" guided by voices
"radio show (trust the wizard)" guided by voices

yes, this is the 1989 album _Self-Inflicted Aerial Nostalgia_, but it really does get heavy play in my little world.


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

Blke: Phoenix is so freaking rad. i went out and bought their new album the other day... so great.

three-sixty: i head about bloc party from the nme.com weekly chart. they always have good new music on there.

Phil


----------



## Goobernatorial (Sep 24, 2003)

Delta Sun Bottleneck Stomp – Mercury Rev
E=MC2 - Big Audio Dynamite
Natural Disasters - South
Danger High Voltage - Electric Six
Karen O - Six By Seven
All These Things That I've Done - The Killers
Dry The Rain - The Beta Band
Rocks - Primal Scream
Give Give Give Me More More More - The Wonder Stuff
Catch the Sun - Doves
Fallen Angel - Elbow
Sunshine Smile - Adorable
Hotel Yorba - White Stripes
One In Ten - UB40
Friends of P. - The Rentals
(Soldier Girl) - Polyphonic Spree
Our Time - Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Hit the North Part 1 - The Fall
Shot Shot - Gomez
Wanna Be That Way - Ikara Colt
The Dark Of The Matinee - Franz Ferdinand
Indie Rock And Roll -The Killers
If It Happens Again - UB40
Lessons Learned From Rocky I To Rocky III - Cornershop
Mansize Rooster - Supergrass
Dragon - The Beta Band
Vampire Racecourse - The Sleepy Jackson
Walk Idiot Walk - The Hives
Formulae - JJ72
The Globe	- Big Audio Dynamite
Any Day Now - Elbow
Cats Claw - The Kills
The Final Arrears - Mull Historical Society
Road Rage - Catatonia
Homeboy - Adorable


----------



## Goobernatorial (Sep 24, 2003)

hey CapitolK

That Postal Service Disc is wicked nice tunes.


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

"Happy Friday!"

Friday I'm In Love - The Cure	
Groove Is In The Heart - Deee-Lite	
Your Loving Arms - Billie Ray Martin	
Toxic - Britney Spears	
Hey Ya - Outkast	Speakerboxx/The Love Below	
Dancing Queen - ABBA	
Something About You - Level 42	
I'll Tumble 4 Ya - Culture Club	
Love Hangover - Diana Ross
Dancing In the Streets - Martha and the Vandellas	
Unbelievable - EMF
Montego Bay - Amazulu
Doctor's Orders	- Carol Douglas
Never Can Say Goodbye - Gloria Gaynor	
I Love You Always Forever - Donna Lewis


----------



## Calamity (Aug 5, 2004)

I've been listening to a mix I made for a friend.

Conjure One feat. Poe - Center of the Sun
Esthero - Song For Holly
Mono - Penguin Freud
Morcheeba - Summertime
Portishead - Glory Box
Blue Man Group feat. Esthero - White Rabbit
Sneaker Pimps - Walk The Rain
Tori Amos - Raspberry Swirl (Goth Mix)
Emiliana Torrini - Telepathy
Bjork - Play Dead
Hooverphonic - Eden
Massive Attack - Teardrop
Conjure One feat. Poe - Make A Wish
Daughter Darling - Broken Bridge
Vienna Teng - Feather Moon
Loreena McKennitt - Moon Cradle
Emiliana Torrini - Gollum's Song


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Man I feel old


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Calamity, I don't know that Esthero song/album. I only have "Breath From Another". Can you tell me a bit about it? Is it newer or older (BFA was from 1998).

Goober, yah. Songs from it are on just about every playlist on my iPod. I also bought two singles, and there's some good B-Sides on them with the Shins and Iron and Wine covering the Postal Service.


----------



## theanticrust (Jan 24, 2004)

nice, alot of indie rock and trip-hop, but you need some IDM to complete the music hipster trifecta  

Autechre - Eutow
Aphex Twin - Vordhosbn
Squarepusher - Do You Know Squarepusher
u-ziq - Brace Yourself Jason
Telefon Tel Aviv - What It Is Without the Hand That Wields It
Amon Tobin - Golfer vrs Boxer
Boards of Canada - Music is Math
LFO - Freak
Prefuse 73 - Suite For the Ways Things Change


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

With 2500 songs, I've found that Party Shuffle is my friend.







I hardly use playlists anymore. However that said, my most listened to Soundtrack includes:

Dreaming - BT
Landscape - Robert Miles
Adagio For Strings - DJ Tiesto
Rave Heaven - Dave McCullen
Mona Lisa - Juno Reactor
Truth And Reconciliation Suite - Halo Soundtrack
Halo - Halo Soundtrack
Just be - DJ Tiesto
The Steward of Gondor - Return Of The King Soundtrack
We Will Become Silhouettes - The Postal Service - All their songs are awesome
Meant to Live - Switchfoot
Dare You To Move - Switchfoot
Circles - BT
Insomnia - Faithless
Gun Katas - Klaus Beldt - The Equilibrium Soundtrack is amazing
A Million Miles - Lostprophets
She Will Be Loved - Maroon 5
Combat Baby - Metric (Was a iTMS Single of the Week)
Alien Youth - Skillet
Ordinary Life - Starfield
Walkie Talkie Man - Steriogram
Electrical Storm - U2

Just a hodge podge of stuff.







Though I've found I've grown a rather large affinity for game soundtracks.


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

heh heh.... trifecta. i love that word.










Phil


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I've just been listening the hell out of Maroon 5's album "Songs About Jane", which is awesome.

Oh, and the new Matthew Good album, too.


----------



## oatmeal (Apr 20, 2004)

Here is my playlist for the weekend starting today! Woo Hoo!

Pure Unadulterated Metal Mayhem

Throwdown - (Intro) Never Back Down
Cannae - Symmetry of Fear
The Haunted - 99
Himsa - Rain to the Sound of Panic
All That Remains - This Darkened Heart
Mastodon - Iron Tusk
Shadows Fall - The Power of I and I
As I Lay Dying - Distance is Darkness
Unearth - Stings of Conscious
Slayer - Postmortem (Live)
Slayer - Spirit in Black (Live)
Killswitch Engage - Vida Infra
Lamb of God - As the Palaces Burn
Carnal Forge - Decades of Dispair
Hell Promise - Black Winter
Most Precious Blood - Your Picture Hung Itself
Hatebreed - Remain Nameless
Terror - Overcome
Byzantine - Stick Figure
Zao - The Rising End (the First Prophecy)
Trivium - Pillar of Serpents
Crematorium - The Murder Process
Dillinger Escape Plan - Pig Latin
Mudvayne - Internal Primates Forever
Sick of it All - Relentless
Melvins - If I Had an Exorcism

The drive to the cottage is gonna rawk!!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

My Friday playlist tends to be a little slower, less electronic. Get's me ready for a weekend of chilling out.

The Jesus and Mary Chain - Sometimes Always
Simian - The Swarm
Spiritualized - The Individual
Dirty Vegas - Days Go By (Acoustic)
Manic Street Preachers - Ocean Spray
Interpol - Roland
AIR - La Femme d'Argent 
Inspiral Carpets - Dragging Me Down
Morcheeba - Sao Paulo
Flaming Lips - Fight Test
Grandaddy - The Go in the Go-For-It
Zero 7 - When It Falls
Kevin Shields - City Girl


----------



## Calamity (Aug 5, 2004)

CapitolK, Song For Holly was on a soundtrack, although I can't remember now which one. Esthero doesn't have any full albums out other than BFA (boo!) but rumour has it there's a new one coming out this year (yay!). The first single from the supposed new album is on the iTunes Music Store, it's called OG Bitch - I've heard it, it's pretty good.

I love me some Esthero!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Yah, I noticed that song on the iTMS and listened to the preview.

I was pretty sure there weren't any other Esthero albums out there, your song threw me for a loop. What soundtrack is it on? I guess I could just fire up Google, but I'm lazy


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Velvet Goldmine - David Bowie 
Murder - David Gilmour
Ghost In You - Psychadelic Furs
Perfect Day - Lou Reed
Can You Forgive Her - The Petshop Boys
4 Way Street (Album - CSNY
Jeff Beck (Beckology Vol 3) 
Rolling Stones - Dead Flowers
Bob Dylan - Desolation Row
Cat Stevens - Father And Son 
Moonage Daydream - David Bowie
Nick Cave - Into My Arms
Nick Cave - Oh Lord 
Pink FLoyd - When The Tigers Broke Free
The Zombies - Care Of Cell 
Genesis (Peter Gabriel days) - The Knife


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

For what it's worth. Now I will have to spend thenext few days checking out all of everyone's music. Good way to expand horizons. 

Stacy's Mom - Fountains of Wayne
I Need Some Sleep - Eels
Until The Day I Die - Story Of The Year
Plug In Baby - Muse
Bring Me To Life - Evanescence
Comeback (Light Therapy) - Josh Rouse
Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes
Soweto - Heiroglyphics (feat Goapele)
Heavy Metal Drummer - Wilco
Creep - Radiohead
Outside Your Door - The Stands
Rock Star (Jason Nevins Remix) - N.E.R.D.
Get Free - The Vines
Best Feeling - String Cheese Incident and Keller Williams
Anthem of Our Dying Day - Story Of The Year
Cold Hard Bitch - JET
Still In Love Song - The Stills
All Years Leaving - The Stands
Broken - Seether feat. Amy Lee
Ride - The Vines
Hate to Say I Told You So - The Hives
12:51 - The Strokes
Silence - Gomez
Magazine Called Sunset - Wilco
Last Nite - The Strokes


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice retro playlist, Clockwork.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Most of this stuff came out before I was born. Ever since I was young I have loved the 60's and 70's and some 80's. I have a very nice collection of CD's from the most explosive, innovative and creative, time period. I also love Classical, Jazz, Blues and some 90's but very little of the new stuff.I also Dont like country and most rap.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

A short list of songs that have been spinning on my iPod this week.

1. Backdrifts (honeymoon is Over) - Radiohead
2. Life Goes On - Long Beach Dub Allstars
3. City Girl - Kevin Shields
4. Nobody's Fault - Beck
5. Hold On - Pearl Jam
6. Grace - Jeff Buckley
7. Sugar Pill - Ambulance Ltd
8. Stupidity Tries - Elliott Smith
9. The Hardest Thing In The World - The Stone Roses
10. Tilt-a-Whirl - Matthew Barber
11. Santa Maria - The Frames
12. Across The Universe - Rufus Wainwright
13. Bug - 50 Foot Wave
14. Blitzkrieg Bop - Rob Zombie
15. The Drugs Don't Work - Ben Harper & The Innocent Criminals
16. Mercy - Pilate
17. Title And Registration - Death Cab For Cutie
18. All Your Way - Morphine
19. Gus - The Polar Bear From Central Park - The Tragically Hip
20. Here It Is - Swell
21. Wake up - Rage Against The Machine
22. Broken Face - Pixies
23. Plants & Rags - PJ Harvey
24. Turn Out The Light - The Music
25. Quality Control - Jurassic 5


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

Wow - interesting and kinda scary to see all the stuff I'm totally unaware of. Like Carex, I might have to indulge in some homework. Should be fun! I still listen to whole CDs rather than playlists - even in iTunes. Here are some of the albums we've had in pretty random regular rotation lately:

The Henrys - Puerto Angel
Sigur Ross - Sigur Ross
Kurt Swinghammer - Vostok 6
Peter Gabriel - Us
Amon Tobin - Bricolage
Music For 18 Musicians - Steve Reich
Ensemble Polaris - Midnight Sun
Les Swingle Singers - Jazz Sebastian Bach
Hector Zazou - Songs From the Cold Sea
Arvo Part - Alina
The Hilliard Ensemble & Christoph Poppen - Bach
The Waverly Consort - Music From The Age Of Discovery
Natalie Merchant - Ophelia
Yo-Yo Ma & The Silk Road Ensemble - When Strangers Meet
Penguin Cafe Orchestra - Broadcasting From Home
Rustavi Choir - Georgian Voices
Gavin Bryars - The Sinking Of The Titanic
Emmy Lou Harris - Wrecking Ball
The Wailin' Jennys - 40 Days
Various - O Brother Where Art Thou (soundtrack)
Gillian Welch - Hell Among The Yearlings
Michael Brook & U. Srivinas - Dream


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

This is what I've been listening to while writing my thesis. I got a lot of it from the O.C. Mix from iTunes. New sounds. New artists. Good stuff.

[*]If She Wants Me - Belle & Sebastian
I Would Give Everything I Own - Bread
Here I Dreamt I Was an Architect - The Decemberists
In the Shadows (Radio Edit) - The Rasmus
We Drink On the Job - Earlimart
Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand
Sleeping In - The Postal Service
The Vanishing - Stars
Last Night -The Strokes
Wake Up Older -Julie Roberts
move your feet - Junior Senior
How Good Can It Be - The 88
Your Love Gets Sweeter - Finley Quay
Paint the Silence - South
The Way We Get By - Spoon
Orange Sky - Alexi Murdoch
Combat Baby - Metric
Where Is My Mind - Nada Surf
Honey and the Moon - Joseph Arthur
You Belong To Me - Jason Wade
Fade Into You - Mazzy Star
Ring Of Fire (Johnny Cash cover) - Social Distortion
All The Things She Said - Tatu
Swing, Swing - The All-American Rejects
California - Phantom Planet
Don't Look Back Into The Sun - The Libertines
Personal Jesus - Johnny Cash
Yeah - Usher
Hollow - Tricky
Come Into Our Room - Clinic
We Used to Be Friends - The Dandy Warhols
Closer to Mercury - Wheat
Ride - The Vines
Saddest Vacant Lot In All The - Grandaddy
Little Fat Baby - Grandaddy


----------

